# Ugliest soap ever! - first attempt of swirling, using fragrance oil and sodium lactat



## Meltiongson (Jan 21, 2014)

I made this batch yesterday. And i've got some problems in the process: first i started to layer the soap and because of my stupidness, i forgot to add the FO and after i layer it, i leave some for piping and thats the time i remember that i forgot to add the fo. So instead i add it to batter for piping and i notice that when i put the fo, its too much fo for the batter, but i still continue. The batter is already thick so i decided to pipe it but when i started piping it i notice that there are liquid coming out from the piping tips and i became worried. I shove some batter that i piped and mixed it again but still some liquid is coming out from the batter so i decided to contiue and pipe it instead. I keep checking it last night to see if the liquid would sink to the soap but it did not. And earlier i checked it and its already good enough to cut but still soft, and now its cut when i poked the upper part of the soap which the one i piped, some liquid is coming out. And its so ugly!! I like the swirl though. 

Ugly soaps:


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like a bit of an ordeal.  Sooooo not ugly though.  They look like choc caramel swirl cake.  Choc caramel swirl cake will never look ugly. Therefore, your soaps cannot look ugly. They look ridiculously delicious.  I need to waddle off and search for some chocolate now.


----------



## neeners (Jan 21, 2014)

I did that too the other day, forgot to put my EOs in until I was ALMOST done my soap.  thankfully, mine didn't have pretty swirls like yours has.  I think it turned out nice, likely not the way you intended, but they still look great!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 21, 2014)

If the FO amount is enough for the whole soap but it only in the piped parts, doesn't it make it very concentrated there?  Will that cause irritation?


----------



## seven (Jan 21, 2014)

I almost forgot to put my lye yesterday  I was SB-ing and SB-ing and I thought... something is wrong here. then i looked to the left and there it was, my lye container still full 

your soaps are not ugly at all. i agree with Derpina, they look like cakes!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think they are ugly either.  However I too would be concerned with the concentration of your FO in just the piped portion.


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 21, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> If the FO amount is enough for the whole soap but it only in the piped parts, doesn't it make it very concentrated there?  Will that cause irritation?



Im not sure if it can cause irritation as i've never used FO before. But i think its too much FO for that small batter that i mixed with. Hope it would not cause irritation though.


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you all for appreciating.. I love the swirl too, i used cocoa powder and turmeric powder for color. Should i remove the top part of the soap? The one i piped?


----------



## judymoody (Jan 21, 2014)

How much fragrance did you use by weight?


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 21, 2014)

*Ugliest soap ever! - first attempt of swirling, using fragrance oil and sodiu...*



judymoody said:


> How much fragrance did you use by weight?



I planned to use 30g raspberry fo per 700g oils but instead of using it in 700g of oil ( or more than that because of the lye mixture) i add it to somewhere 1/4 or 1/8 of my soap batter.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 21, 2014)

They are not ugly at all! I love the swirls!


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 21, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> They are not ugly at all! I love the swirls!



Thanks i love the swirls too but i really don't like what i did with the top. I think the FO separated or something.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 21, 2014)

Meltiongson said:


> Thanks i love the swirls too but i really don't like what i did with the top. I think the FO separated or something.




I like the top part too. It looks like a piece of cake with extra frosting! The frosting could be lesser but not too bad!


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 21, 2014)

*Ugliest soap ever! - first attempt of swirling, using fragrance oil and sodiu...*



Khanjari said:


> I like the top part too. It looks like a piece of cake with extra frosting! The frosting could be lesser but not too bad!



Too bad there's something wrong with it. Some liquid keeps leaking on it  i might remove the top though


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 21, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> If the FO amount is enough for the whole soap but it only in the piped parts, doesn't it make it very concentrated there? Will that cause irritation?


 
Many times if I know I am using an fo that accelerates and/or turns dark I seperate my batter and only add the fo to the part of the batter. No, it does not bother the use of the soap, maybe if you were washing with just the section with the fo you would notice. After all, you are wetting the entire bar and diluting the fo. You just have to make sure the fo has been mixed in well. The leaking part is most likely your fo that did not mix in well with the thicker traced soap.


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 21, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Many times if I know I am using an fo that accelerates and/or turns dark I seperate my batter and only add the fo to the part of the batter. No, it does not bother the use of the soap, maybe if you were washing with just the section with the fo you would notice. After all, you are wetting the entire bar and diluting the fo. You just have to make sure the fo has been mixed in well. The leaking part is most likely your fo that did not mix in well with the thicker traced soap.



Maybe youre right  thank you so much


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 21, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> Many times if I know I am using an fo that accelerates and/or turns dark I seperate my batter and only add the fo to the part of the batter. No, it does not bother the use of the soap, maybe if you were washing with just the section with the fo you would notice. After all, you are wetting the entire bar and diluting the fo. You just have to make sure the fo has been mixed in well. The leaking part is most likely your fo that did not mix in well with the thicker traced soap.



Oh i would like to ask, should i leave it just like that or should i wipe the excess oil?


----------



## mkstylessoap (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like peanut butter and jelly sandwich!!yummo


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 21, 2014)

I love them. They look like Rootbeer Floats to me!


----------



## seven (Jan 21, 2014)

Leave it like it is for now. I once had a super oily soap and it dries up in 2 weeks. Give it some time. You can always cut later on if it doesn't work out.


----------



## green soap (Jan 21, 2014)

Darn! I wish my ugly soaps were a tenth as beautiful as your 'ugly' soaps!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 21, 2014)

Meltiongson said:


> I planned to use 30g raspberry fo per 700g oils but instead of using it in 700g of oil ( or more than that because of the lye mixture) i add it to somewhere 1/4 or 1/8 of my soap batter.



Assuming that 1/4 of your soaping oils were involved (175 grams), you would be scenting at 17% for that portion.  It may well be higher if the amount was closer to 1/8 of your soap batter than 1/4.  Typically, use rates for fragrance are 3-6%.  I would check your supplier's recommendation for maximum % of fragrance for your product to determine whether or not it is safe to use.

I don't think the soap is ugly, by the way!


----------



## Jencat (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree with the people who said it looks tasty!  Maybe not the effect you were trying to get on the top, but definitely not ugly.


----------



## savonierre (Jan 21, 2014)

It turned gorgeous to my eyes..Sorry about the FO, we have all done that a time or two.


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 22, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Assuming that 1/4 of your soaping oils were involved (175 grams), you would be scenting at 17% for that portion.  It may well be higher if the amount was closer to 1/8 of your soap batter than 1/4.  Typically, use rates for fragrance are 3-6%.  I would check your supplier's recommendation for maximum % of fragrance for your product to determine whether or not it is safe to use.
> 
> I don't think the soap is ugly, by the way!



Thanks judymoody. In the look of my soaps, i think it really has a higher amount of Fo on the top part of the soap. I hope it would be still safe to use though.


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 22, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Assuming that 1/4 of your soaping oils were involved (175 grams), you would be scenting at 17% for that portion.  It may well be higher if the amount was closer to 1/8 of your soap batter than 1/4.  Typically, use rates for fragrance are 3-6%.  I would check your supplier's recommendation for maximum % of fragrance for your product to determine whether or not it is safe to use.
> 
> I don't think the soap is ugly, by the way!



Thanks judymoody. In the look of my soaps, i think it really has a higher amount of Fo on the top part of the soap. I hope it would be still safe to use though.


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 22, 2014)

seven said:


> Leave it like it is for now. I once had a super oily soap and it dries up in 2 weeks. Give it some time. You can always cut later on if it doesn't work out.



I hope it would work.. If not, i will cut the top part.


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 22, 2014)

*Ugliest soap ever! - first attempt of swirling, using fragrance oil and sodiu...*

ThńK


----------



## Meltiongson (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys.  It sounds that it made you all hungry. Hahaha


----------



## AnnaMarie (Jan 22, 2014)

I understand the frustration, but I truly don't think the soap is ugly.  It's all in the presentation


----------

